
Digital currency seized in alleged drug law violation in Charleston - rubikscube
http://www.postandcourier.com/article/20130707/PC16/130709585/1177/digital-currency-seized-in-alleged-drug-law-violation-in-charleston
======
OTRAustin
I was just coming here to post this. It seems like we're about to open
Pandora's box with bitcoins.

